# What is the "Bleeding Heart" class ?



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter has been more and more interested in doing gaming classes. She is riding English now , but perhaps by spring she will be doing more than walk/trot.

I have come across more and more shows that have a Bleeding Heart class listed.
Could someone explain what this is, I have never heard of this before:?

thanks


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a barrel class. Three barrels, run to make the shape of a valentines heart :]


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Yep type of barrel class. There are actually lots of others out there. Just never actually seen them a lot. Around here there is a lot of normal 3 clover leaf patterns and key hole gaming. Though the 4 barrel pattern I have found is gaining popularity.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow , is there a way to see what the pattern would look like or could some explain how to do it ?

Around here , there are clover leaf barrels, pole bending,and keyhole, also I see that the sand flag race is getting more popular but I didnt realize there were different patterns for the barrels. Learn something new everyday : )


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I found a site that shows some patterns if you scroll down.

Rodeo Moms Club: February 2009


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, those were very helpful. Any thoughts to where I could find the bleeding heart pattern or could some one post the pattern here?
I have searched online but haven't found anything as of yet.

thanks : )


----------

